
Violence against Russia's web dissidents raises fresh fears for internet freedom - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jun/23/violence-against-russias-web-dissidents-raises-fresh-fears-for-internet-freedoms
======
woodandsteel
I assume Putin is doing this because he believes his public support would fall
considerably if there was free internet discussion in his country.

------
gengkev
How does this compare with approaches used by other governments to limit
freedom?

~~~
woodandsteel
I would guess it is worse than maybe 90% of the other countries in the world.

By the way, is it your implication that we should not condemn Russia because
other nations are as bad?

~~~
woodandsteel
By the way, it is interesting the OP does not deny the government is behind
the attack. I guess because it is hopeless to try to persuade people to think
well of the Russian government, and so instead its boosters fall back to the
position that all other governments are just as bad.

